# Is it impossible to speak Chinese like a native?



## Boleslaw

Hello!
I have heard from my friends that it is virtually impossible for a foreigner to speak Chinese as a Chinese native speaker, is this true?

I have been informed that there is a Canadian who can speak Chinese like Chinese and everyone in Mainland China know him, what is his name?

BTW, I currently need mp3 files or something like that to listen to Chinese constantly. Things like records of CCTV or so, but I cannot find anything in the internet, could you help me? 

Thanks a million


----------



## xiaolijie

1. Yes, it's possible but the cost will be very very heavy, unless you happen to live in China from a very young age.
2. His name is Da Shan.
3. Try first in youtube, but what is suitable will depend on your level of Chinese.


----------



## Boleslaw

> 3. Try first in youtube, but what is suitable will depend on your level of Chinese.


Youtube is banned in China 



> 1. Yes, it's possible but the cost will be very very heavy


What do you mean by the "cost"? Like working extra hard


----------



## xiaolijie

> What do you mean by the "cost"? Like working extra hard


Yes, willing to sacrifice everything in pursuit of perfection 

PS: I see that you're Vietnamese and if you live in China, then it may be a bit easier (if you're highly motivated).


----------



## shivasprogeny

Native fluency is unfortunately impossible unless you start at a young age.

However, fluency with an accent is certainly possible, so don't give up.


----------



## Luole

shivasprogeny said:


> Native fluency is unfortunately impossible unless you start at a young age.
> 
> However, fluency with an accent is certainly possible, so don't give up.


 
In fact, most Chinese speak Chinese with an accent.


----------



## xiaolijie

> In fact, most Chinese speak Chinese with an accent.


True! And not just Chinese


----------



## lariog31

+1 Luole

Actually, it is just physically impossible to speak as well as a native from any country. May you speak the most perfect 普通话, there will always be some misunderstandings and some parts left aside due to cultural factor. 

When we speak our mother tongue, we make specific references to artists, writers, discuss SuperBowl ads or TV shows from our youth. With the cultural revolution China suffered, don't be expecting too much too fast hehe


----------



## Tsingtao

It is very possbible, even the accent can go away after long time practice. Keep it up!


----------



## ivoclubm

Here is something I find very helpful in learning(listening) Chinese: "Pimsleur Mandarin". This is a 3 level course. Every course has 30 lessons(30 minutes each lesson). The Mandarin they speak is great, the lessons give you chance of many repetitions. You can try to find it on a torrent site or buy it.   
  Good luck.


  Best regards,


----------



## Not.A.Linguist

>> BTW, I currently need mp3 files or something like that to listen to Chinese constantly. Things like records of CCTV or so, but I cannot find anything in the internet, could you help me? 

Have you tried ChinesePod dot com? They have MP3 recordings. I registered for a course with them but dropped out due to lack of motivation. Their course is good and worth a try.


----------



## gonzalox237

Hey, i have seen you post and I know a place where you practice chinese in all level and also download the podcasts, smart.fm and also there's one better than this chinoesfera.com


----------



## yuyang

我认为，单就语音来说，如果你不是东亚或东南亚地区的人的话，基本不可能说的像中国人一样。但是就语言的使用上来说，还是有可能的。


----------



## nazha1024

i have a canadian friend who started learning chinese in his 20th...now his chinese mandarin is as good as me...maybe much more better.cause i am from south china,i have a heavy accent.

be remind that keep on study.chinese isnot so dificult as you thought..


----------



## viajero_canjeado

With regards to the actual pronunciation, the characters aren't all that hard to produce for a native English speaker, at least in my modest opinion. What makes our speech stand out as foreign is normally our misuse of the tones. Apart from the actual accent is our grammar and idiomatic tendencies; we tend to say things directly translated from English rather than employing Chinese idioms.

So, basically try to stay focused on copying native speakers' tonal patterns (even if it doesn't always match up with what you find in the dictionary), and always try your hardest to commit new phrases to memory which can replace your awkwardly translated English ones. It helps me to carry a notebook with me wherever I go, and have my helpful friends assist me in jotting down useful phrases that come up in conversation. It's painstaking, yes, but it works (especially if you study your notes over and over and try to use the phrases you've learned - that cements them in your memory).

Hint: tons of good phrases come from the lun yu, a compilation of Confucius' and his disciples' sayings, so it would behoove you to be familiar with that aspect of Chinese philosophy and culture as well.


----------



## dnldnl

viajero_canjeado said:


> Hint: tons of good phrases come from the lun yu, a compilation of Confucius' and his disciples' sayings, so it would behoove you to be familiar with that aspect of Chinese philosophy and culture as well.



Is this what you're talking about? I am going to check it out. See if it helps me.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

I found a pretty good page here that lists several commonly used Chinese quotes.


----------



## philosophia85

Hi Bolesaw, 
I don't think it is impossible for foreigners to learn to speak like native Chinese, without knowing much about you or Vietnamese.  However, what's more important to realize is that even though everybody speak Mandarin in China, there are too many region with their own dialect that everybody speaks with an accent.  It's kind of like English.  Even though Britain, USA, and Australia all speak English, they all have a bit of difference.  So which native's English should you try to follow?  I think whatever is fine as long as people understands you and you are consistent.  Language is not a precise science. 

The book on Confucius and his disciples are called The Analects.  While it is true a lot of philosophy comes from Confucianism, the language is too hard for average people to understand and use.  It would be better to read up on 4 character idioms and the stories behind them.  They are essentially the essence of the Chinese history and philosophy and is still used.


----------



## Chinareader

Of course it's possible! believe in youself~ we all have have a tongue.
about the mp3 stuff, I recommand you to download some 相声(xiang sheng) which is a knid of Chinese funny talk show. it can help you on both language and culture.
I'm not allowed to post URLs for that I'm rookie here.
You can try serching “相声" or "郭德纲" on internet. hope you like it.


----------



## windhair

Chinareader said:


> Of course it's possible! believe in youself~ we all have have a tongue.
> about the mp3 stuff, I recommand you to download some 相声(xiang sheng) which is a knid of Chinese funny talk show. it can help you on both language and culture.
> I'm not allowed to post URLs for that I'm rookie here.
> You can try serching “相声" or "郭德纲" on internet. hope you like it.



Not a good idea,


----------



## panini tomate

Being Viêtnamese, you got a big chance to get a native level in chinese!


----------



## mardeny

His name is Da Shan. 
And I dont think so.I heared that some foreighers who are businessmen lived in village in China.They can talk with local people using local language as fluently as they speak english.Because they usually listen local people's quarreling. And they fit into their conversation.HaHaHa~

Good luck for u!


----------



## Dragonseed

Not to blow my own horn, but on the phone many people are extremely surprised when I tell them I am not a native speaker - and I don't even think my Chinese is extremely good! I just speak very fluently casual Chinese because I have been in a Chinese speaking environment for the past 15 years. and I can't even write properly...

So if you invest the right amount of effort, I don't think it is impossible to speak a level of Chinese / or any language / that would be even better than the average Joe (or the average Chen  ) on the street...


----------



## avle

His Chinese name is Da shan and English name is Mark Rowswell.
Theoretically speaking, it is possible for a foreigner to speak Chinese as well as a native speaker does in terms of both pronunciation and thinking mode, while as a matter of fact, few people can make it. 
But when it comes to pronuciation only, I still have confidence.  You know some famous anchors in China who speaks fluent Chinese mandarin used to have a strong accent. Practice is the best way for leaners.


----------



## avle

Oh, try some Chinese website, just name a few, 
www.tudou.com
www.56.com
www.cctv.com
You can watch the video online.
If you want to download them, try typing "cctv 下载" on
this www.xunlei.com


----------



## Algue

If you're a beginner, you can download mp3 files from this site:
http://www.mc.maricopa.edu/~costello/chinese/Hanyu/HanyuMP3s.html
These are dialogues, words and texts for the Hanyu Jiaocheng Book (1st level). It's very useful, especially if you have the book itself.


----------



## radlader

不同的人不同的能力，我认识一个利比亚的。我教一句，他学一句。连语调都学得非常像。他已经50岁了


----------

